# Optimistic newbie, with few questions...



## ErikS (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi all!

I have been reading about Spain for few days now and it sounds interesting, to say the least.

My story is simple, I'm 22 and living with my girlfriend who is 20 and we have two cats.
I'm about to start my first business that would be more or less internet based and doesn't require much maintenance, but it requires power and internet connection- Something every country in the world has!

Originally I'm from Estonia, but then I moved to Liverpool because I love it over here- I have a family story of my great grandfather who travelled from Estonia to Liverpool and then from Liverpool to Australia, so I moved to Liverpool myself and I love the city- it feels like home.

But now, looking at the world and how EU is starting to collapse, I would like to travel a bit and see the world- World as we know it might not be there in 20 years time and I think it would be interesting to see how Spain, Greece and other European countries manage the situation.
I have been reading about Spain and I feel like I would like to live there for at least 2-5 years, if not more(Depends what she wants to do, kids and school etc.)

So I have decided that within next 6 months, I would like to move to Spain and I have few essential questions that I need answers to and I would like you to help me, please.

-I would like to live near Sevilla, but not in the centre- any ideas or suggestions of small places that are safe?
-Cost of electricity and internet- How much more expensive it is compared to UK?
-Opening up your own business- Is it very hard? Would it be move useful to be registered as a limited company in UK and just operate in Spain or would it be wise to register yourself there?


Thanks for taking your time and have a nice day!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I live in a small village near Sevilla and it is very safe, we never lock our doors, we leave our keys in our cars!! We have 3 meg of internet and it costs us 22 euro a month. Electricity is more expensive here than in the UK but you do use less of it. I know nothing about opening a small business apart from you have to pay national insurence of about 260 euro a month which covers health care.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Erik,

I wouldn't even think about trying to start a business from scratch in Spain right now. The bureaucracy is horrendous and you will have to make social security payments of €250 a month even if you don't earn a cent. Get it up and running before you move, build up a customer base and once it is profitable, think again about moving here and working from home.

You don't say whether you and your girlfriend are working at the moment, but bear in mind there is no social security here for unemployed people from other EU countries. If you read the other threads on this forum, you will see that new rules mean you will have to show you have enough income to live on before you can become resident.

Electricity costs are about equal to the UK. Telecommunications are more expensive here, but rents are cheaper.


----------



## ErikS (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the help already, it's a lot easier to think about these things when I have somebody to "think with"- Much appreciated!

My situation financially is more or less secured for at least couple of years, depending how much I will invest into my own company. 
Because of the nature of my business, it really isn't important what's happening in the country I live in, luckily.
If I was to go out there to find a country where I can find a job and work and study, Spain would probably be one of the last places- But I'd go there before Greece!

I do most of my working online because I'm not educated enough to work with people who wear suits and have many university educations, but I'm educated enough to earn more money than they do- I believe that there are more ways to earn a living than traditional hours and I believe that there are more ways to make massive amounts of money online than ever before- I figured out my ways to make money online before I was actually 18, so I'm used to it and that's the world I live in.
So in terms of countries employment problems, I'm not too worried because that's not the reason I would move to Spain.
I've read somewhere that electricity is very cheap in Spain and that's where I got my idea- My business is everything to do with electricity and internet.
If the electricity prices are not that much cheaper than they are over here in the UK, then I guess cheaper rent would always help out...

Cazzy, I would love to hear more about the village you live in, honestly- How far is it, who live there, what are your favourite activities there and so on- It sounds interesting!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ErikS said:


> T
> I've read somewhere that electricity is very cheap in Spain and that's where I got my idea- My business is everything to do with electricity and internet.
> If the electricity prices are not that much cheaper than they are over here in the UK, then I guess cheaper rent would always help out...


both electricity & especially internet are more expensive than in the UK.......

you do get more property for your rent though


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> both electricity & especially internet are more expensive than in the UK.......
> 
> you do get more property for your rent though



... in many areas, but in some towns and cities rent isn't much different from the UK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> ... in many areas, but in some towns and cities rent isn't much different from the UK.


Jávea has always had a reputation of being pricey - on a par with Madrid for sq metre-age, it certainly was a few years ago

I pay quite a high rent - I know I could move & pay half as much in the same area, but we wouldn't have the urb facilities we have here, & somehow or other we manage to make use of all 5 bedrooms........

I also know, because I looked back in February, that for the same rent in the county where my sisters-in-law live, I could only get a really sh**ty 3 bed flat or tiny run down terraced house in a not exactly wonderful area


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Jávea has always had a reputation of being pricey - on a par with Madrid for sq metre-age, it certainly was a few years ago
> 
> I pay quite a high rent - I know I could move & pay half as much in the same area, but we wouldn't have the urb facilities we have here, & somehow or other we manage to make use of all 5 bedrooms........
> 
> I also know, because I looked back in February, that for the same rent in the county where my sisters-in-law live, I could only get a really sh**ty 3 bed flat or tiny run down terraced house in a not exactly wonderful area


Five beds... I know where I'm gonig next visit!!!

Unfortunately, my dd is in an expensive area, she gets a smallish 1- bed for the same price as Glasgow or Edinburgh,.Aberdeen would probably be more expensive - and it's hard to find one with half ways decent furnishings. Mind you you get a balcony included in the price in Spain - not much call for one up here. Our temps still aren't topping 10' max and its June!


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

ErikS said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have been reading about Spain for few days now and it sounds interesting, to say the least.
> 
> ...


Some men just like to watch the world burn.

But on a serious note, from what I have passively read on this forum, any kind of internet business registered in Spain is a bit of a pain to organize. I don't know how much experience you have with bureaucracy, but in comparison, British bureaucracy is a tea party with lots of biscuits for everyone.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Eriks I have sent you a visitor message


----------



## tomtit (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Erik
good luck with your ideas. I know Estonia very well and have a few good friends in Tallin. I also know Liverpool (born there!!) I too want to experience Spanish life but for different reasons. . .I am 2 years off retirement! I will be watching this thread all the way through and you don't seem deterred by some of the replies so good on you. 
I visited Rostov on Don a couple of times and I can assure you that bureaucracy is a career in Russia with bribery and corruption everywhere. I'm sure Spain will be trying but follow your dream (and take on board all the advice!)
Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Sirtravelot said:


> Some men just like to watch the world burn.


My thoughts as well 



Sirtravelot said:


> But on a serious note, from what I have passively read on this forum, any kind of internet business registered in Spain is a bit of a pain to organize. I don't know how much experience you have with bureaucracy, but in comparison, British bureaucracy is a tea party with lots of biscuits for everyone.


I also agree with this.

Registering a limited company in Spain is not for the faint hearted (and also not necessary as you can register a company in the UK and still run it from Spain).

*ErikS*,
Good luck to you and your girlfriend.
You are young and, as long as you both agree with your travel plans, you may as well go for it.
But hang on to as much cash as you can, for a hasty retreat if necessary.

But what about the cats?


----------



## ErikS (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the help already, I honestly didn't expect to receive such a feedback!


I've been talking to her now and it seems that she would come with me, because she thinks it would be interesting to see what's happening in the world.
Most likely I will register my company here in the UK and because it's based really in internet, I can work with it remotely using my laptop etc. 
The more I think about it, the more I realise that there are no solid reasons to register anything to Spain if it's internet based.

I love the idea of living in Spain for a while and I will be doing some research and see what would suit me the best- Would I be better of living in a small village or pick one of the mayor cities... They both have strengths and weaknesses so I will have to keep my eyes open, do some planning and then just buy 2 tickets to Spain.

What about the cats? That's easy part, honestly!
I just transported my two little monsters from Estonia to Liverpool and it cost me total of £1980 and I'm not even joking
England and Ireland are the only countries in the world that have some ultra stupid laws for pet travel and it costs a lot to tick all the boxes.
When travelling around the world you only need your pet passport and a ticket for them, but if you travel to UK with a cat, you need to book it as some sort of special cargo, not even as a pet!


Thank a million again and keep the help coming- I will keep you posted what is happening in my life and what we plan to do!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

ErikS said:


> Thank you for all the help already, I honestly didn't expect to receive such a feedback!
> 
> 
> I've been talking to her now and it seems that she would come with me, because she thinks it would be interesting to see what's happening in the world.
> ...



Once you have your UK internet company on a sound footing then start looking to move to Spain. As you will be running an internet based company the requirement for a good, fast, reliable internet connection is your 1st & only requirement as to where you live & even the availability of a 2nd reliable connection as well. Don't assume that because a property has a landline that adsl is available. Once you've established the availability of a good service then work out whether you want town or country living.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ErikS said:


> What about the cats? That's easy part, honestly!
> I just transported my two little monsters from Estonia to Liverpool and it cost me total of £1980 and I'm not even joking
> England and Ireland are the only countries in the world that have some ultra stupid laws for pet travel and it costs a lot to tick all the boxes.
> When travelling around the world you only need your pet passport and a ticket for them, but if you travel to UK with a cat, you need to book it as some sort of special cargo, not even as a pet!


Pets? Drive here. If you aren't bringing furniture and travel fairly light then you can manage with an ordinary car/light van/mpv e.g. Berlingo/Kangoo/Partner, etc. Use the tunnel - further to drive but pets are better off since they are with you the whole way and you don'r have to pay for pet accommodation. Various cheap hotels allow pets free of charge.


----------

